# عداد الكهرباء الإلكتروني الرقمي



## m112009 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو منكم طريقة لتوقيف العداد وتشغيله مرة اخرى وخاصة انكم تعرفون الظروف التي يمر بها الناس والضاءقة المالية التي يعيشها الكثيرو ن ويا ليت ان ترسلوا على الإيميل وشكرا لكم 
وانا اعرف ان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال الناس شركاء في ثلاثة الماء والكلأ والنار ولماذا هي محرمة على شعوبنا وغيرنا متمتع بها


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (31 أكتوبر 2011)

معذرة فهذا مخالف لقواعد المنتدى و الكهرباء ليست من الثلاث المذكورة


----------



## aggab192004 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم على ها المجهود


----------



## احمد القطاوي (2 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يهديك ويريح بالك

ليه الغش


----------



## حسام زينو (28 يناير 2012)

سلام عليكم 
انا عندي عداد كهرباء رقمي من ملاحظاتي ومتابعاتي للعداد اجده يعد اكثر من الكميه المستهلكه
قدمت الى شركه الكهرباء اطالب بفحص العداد . تم فحص العداد مرتين وتقول الشركه ان العداد سليم 100%

المشكله التي لدي هي اني اذا قمت بستهلك 1 كيلو وط اجد العداد يعد اكثر من 1 وط 
فهل فحص العداد هكذا ام ان عند خطا في تمديد الكهرباء الداخلي 
هل هناك من يستطيع مساعدتي وشكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 يناير 2012)

أخى
قسم الكهرباء أقدر على الإفادة من قسم الإلكترونيات لكن
أولا افصل جميع الأجهزة و الانارة و افحص العداد هل يسجل سحب أم لا فلو كان احضر مختص لفحص التوصيلات

بعدها باستخدام بنسة قياس تيار قم بتوصيل لمبة تقليدية و سجل قراءة التيار و الفولت و احسب الاستهلاك و قارنه باستهلاك العداد
و اخيرا اسأل عن التصرف من قبل الشركة نحو التيار الغير فاعل و كيف يسجله العداد الخ
المفترض الا يسجل لكن الواقع شيء و الفرض شيء آخر لذا قسم الكهرباء أدرى


----------



## سامي الجن (21 مايو 2012)

(ربي زدني علما)
:3:​


----------



## bessa.hamid (21 مايو 2012)

ما حكم سرقة الكهرباء من الدولة ؟ مع العلم أن الدولة لا تعطي حق المواطن في كل شيء . 

الحمد لله ​ لا يجوز سرقة الكهرباء من الدولة ، سواء كان ذلك بالتلاعب بعداد الكهرباء ، أو بالتحايل على عدم دفع الفواتير المستحقة ، أو بأي وسيلة أخرى ؛ لما في ذلك من الغش والخداع وأكل أموال الناس بالباطل . 
وكون الدولة لا تعطي المواطن حقه لا يبيح له سرقة المال العام ، فإن هذه الموارد من كهرباء وغيرها ملك لعامة المسلمين ، فالسرقة منها اعتداء على المال العام ، وليس اعتداء على الحكومة أو مسئوليها فقط . 
وقد سئلت اللجنة الدائمة : 
هل يجوز توقيف ساعة (عداد) الكهرباء أو الماء في دولة كافرة من أجل إضعاف تلك الدولة ؟ مع العلم بأن الدولة تأخذ مني ضرائب ظالمة رغماً عني . 
فأجابت : 
" لا يجوز ؛ لما فيه من أكل أموال الناس بالباطل " انتهى . 
"فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" (23/441) . 
وسئلت اللجنة الدائمة أيضاً : هل يجوز التحايل للامتناع عن دفع فاتورة الكهرباء أو الماء أو التليفون أو الغاز أو أمثالهما ؟ علما بأن معظم هذه الأمور تتولاها شركات مساهمة يمتلكها عامة الناس . 
فأجابت : 

" لا يجوز ؛ لما فيه من أكل أموال الناس بالباطل ، وعدم أداء الأمانة ، قال تعالى : ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تُؤَدُّوا الأَمَانَاتِ إِلَى أَهْلِهَا ) وقال : ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ بِالْبَاطِلِ إِلا أَنْ تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً عَنْ تَرَاضٍ مِنْكُمْ وَلا تَقْتُلُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِكُمْ رَحِيمًا ) " انتهى . 
"فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" (23/441) . 
وقد سبق الجواب عن بعض الشبه التي يحتج بها من يبيح سرقة الكهرباء من الدولة ، انظر جواب السؤال رقم (70274) . 
والله أعلم .


الإسلام سؤال وجواب


----------

